# do you shave/trim



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Been thinkin about it for a while, i got quite a hairy chest/stomach, not a huge beast but not completely clean either, just wondered who shaves or trims, and if you do, how? razor? trimmer or wax ect

few mates do it and look better with it off but dunno if u have to be kinda low BF to pull it of lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I trim but l use it with no guard as to get pretty close.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

most would trim i would imagine anyone used this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001C9RY1G/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2/279-5010517-6030036?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=14YJPTG7SKWJBNJK767F&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_i=B000QGKGYI


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hair clippers everywhere and veet on sack/crack .


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

trial and error bud .... waxed the sheet outta my chest stomach and close to the important stuff ... and well I looked like a freshly plucked chicken! realised the skin tone is rather diff too and didnt wanna mess with the fake tan so covered up ... and on top of that sweating at the gym made me itch like a beast and was rashy as fook growing back ... after that grade 1 trim always ... keeping it as god intended, Im a man i have hair ... deal with it. hahaha

but thats just me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

baggsy said:


> most would trim i would imagine anyone used this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001C9RY1G/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2/279-5010517-6030036?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=14YJPTG7SKWJBNJK767F&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_i=B000QGKGYI


ive not used it and the thing for me is using a lecky razor it has to have a wall plug otherwise the battery weakens and pulls rather than cuts .


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Waxes is probaly the quickest and most efficient way, any mans chest or stomach is a lot wider than their face is obviously so it would take longer with a razor. I'm lucky I have the body of an Asian no hair anywhere other than my face and the er *ahem* parts..


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

sonnydexter said:


> trial and error bud .... waxed the sheet outta my chest stomach and close to the important stuff ... and well I looked like a freshly plucked chicken! realised the skin tone is rather diff too and didnt wanna mess with the fake tan so covered up ... and on top of that sweating at the gym made me itch like a beast and was rashy as fook growing back ... after that grade 1 trim always ... keeping it as god intended, Im a man i have hair ... deal with it. hahaha
> 
> but thats just me.


lmao made me laugh man, yh i was thinkin of trimming but ive done it in the past and haha god i was white lol


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Nah man, I guess it's one of those situations, I haven't got a hugely hairy chest and I wouldn't want one, but I'm not gonna shave off my curly beauts, maybe that's because I never aim to get big enough to compete, owt' like that, I guess you have to then!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I use a razor on chest/stomach and balls. Body trimmer on armpits and bush.

I have to use a sensitive shaving foam though otherwise I get awful shaving rash and spots.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Trim, definitely.

Though as of lately, I've sort of let it be as I'm being a bit lazy  That said, people call me wolf for a reason.


----------



## Hulk786 (Dec 17, 2011)

Trim mate gives it a smoother look, tried wax hurt like a c u n t, but the girl who was doing it her boobs took my mind off the pain lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> hair clippers everywhere and veet on sack/crack .


i use clippers to trim, but i've always been told to keep veet away from boll0cks apparently its like putting napalm down there...right or just people talking sh*t?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trim to try and make it look bigger, this didn't work lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I use one of these everywhere with no guard


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Trim


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

trim defo makes u look more ripped in a wierd way


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Im not hairy.

But i trim my pubic region and shave my balls. A girl needs something smooth to lick/suck now doesnt she :turned:


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Im not hairy.
> 
> But i trim my pubic region and shave my balls. A girl needs something smooth to lick/suck now doesnt she :turned:


top man!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

shave


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Pardoe said:


> trim defo makes u look more ripped in a wierd way


I shave it all off. But have noticed when it grows back a little you kinda do look a little more ripped.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Been waxed a few times, mainly before holidays. the hair does grow back a lot lighter, but i got a shed load of yellowheads and a very tender rash the day after a wax. jus trim now, 2 min job with the clippers


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

shamil said:


> Trim, definitely.
> 
> Though as of lately, I've sort of let it be as I'm being a bit lazy  That said, people call me wolf for a reason.


Surely more like Cub at your size :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm pretty hairy all over, and have never had a trim of any sort. I've never been with any woman who hasn't liked my chest hair so I'll be buggered if I'm gonna shave it off.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm lucky that I'm not that hairy but veet on balls!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm pretty hairy all over, and have never had a trim of any sort. I've never been with any woman who hasn't liked my chest hair so I'll be buggered if I'm gonna shave it off.


you look bare in your avi.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dux said:


> Surely more like Cub at your size :lol:


Probably more accurate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

cant beat that veet cream,,,saves on any rash tho keep away from the nipples and nuts,,,lol


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Been thinking of shaving everything off lately but to be fair there's enough to make a wooly mammoth look good, I can't stand the amount but the missus says she likes it !! Just think she's being nice. I suppose it'll grow back if things look too sh1te ?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> cant beat that veet cream,,,saves on any rash tho keep away from the nipples and nuts,,,lol


Dare I ask why?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

This

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-Super-Taper-Hair-Clipper/dp/B000GI3V1G/ref=pd_sim_d_6


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lol Dont have the problem

:cool2:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

get down to your local beauty parlour and get one of them fit chics to spread the wax and rip it off, show her your a man and can take it


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got a wilkinson sword razer that has built in mini clippers on the other end, I'm not hairy really, but shave me balls/pubic region and trim my arm pit hair back a bit to stop it looking like a bush!

Shaved balls ftw though, feels more sensitive when they're being handled (no ****)


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Trim


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Use the iStubble on the face and razor the neckline for a smart look. Mrs got me some of that spray on Veet stuff for the chest etc, but doesn't seem to get as close as I thought, should I be using the Veet For Men or is this just some marketing attempt, selling the same stuff with a different bottle?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

veet on back shoulders chest n stomach electric razor on bits


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

doggy said:


> you look bare in your avi.


I also look black in my avi, and I'm not!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

From a female persepctive I think that trimmed looks better than shaved...it's more manly IMO


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

trimming = winning


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> I also look black in my avi, and I'm not!


You're not black mate?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I trim everything, chest, underarms, pubes all using the 1/4 head on the clippers. Makes it all very neat, would never go back to all that hair


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i caught my bag in the teeth of the clippers once. never used them again :crying:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i caught my bag in the teeth of the clippers once. never used them again :crying:


Ditto, not pleasant. But I'm hardcore and alpha so I carried on, trim ftw.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> You're not black mate?


The best thing is, my avi pic was taken long before I started on the MT2 and sunbeds.

I now get racially abused at work daily, my nickname is "Token" as in token black guy :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dux said:


> The best thing is, my avi pic was taken long before I started on the MT2 and sunbeds.
> 
> I now get racially abused at work daily, my nickname is "Token" as in token black guy :lol:


lol what's your maintenance dose? 2ml? Ha.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> lol what's your maintenance dose? 2ml? Ha.


Lol, I have the usual .1ml a week and either 9 or 12 mins on a bed.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dux said:


> Lol, I have the usual .1ml a week and either 9 or 12 mins on a bed.


I actually want to try this stuff out. Can never get a decent colour here in Jockland.


----------

